# 300mm f2.8 IS USM - first version



## whothafunk (Jan 19, 2016)

Canon discontinued 200mm f1.8 IS USM when it was 14 or 15 years of age - which means you can "no longer fix it" (or even without the quotes?). 

I have a great opportunity of purchasing a mint condition 300mm f2.8 IS USM for a ridiculous low price from a guy 100km away from me, but since this lens is 17 years old now, I have doubts - that Canon will announce in the near future they discontinued the Mark I 300mm L f2.8 IS USM.

I don't have the money to step up to the Mark II - I would if I could, but my question is: is it smart to invest in a such old lens? I'm also a bit concerned about the 2-stop IS, but the age is a bit more concerning.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2016)

I do not expect to see service suspended soon, they usually service a lens for 10 years or more after they stop selling it. Remember, new ones are still being sold for a few years after production stops.

When Canon runs low on spare parts, they drop support and sell remaining parts to third party repair shops, so most of the parts can be had for a few years beyond that. 

I would not worry. Be sure to pickup the lens in person. If its a very low price, it should sell in hours, so watch out for scams.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 19, 2016)

I remember reading here on CR that Canon supported the last two generations of a lens, so the 300/2.8L IS should be fine (but not the non-IS).

It's a great lens and optically very close to the Mk II. Make sure it focuses right etc. The guy that bought my Mk I told me that the first 300/2.8L IS he looked at seemed like it had gone through a war - even to the point that the barrel wasn't round anymore. It needed an AFMA around +17.

Mine was almost mint so he grabbed it, paid and ran


----------



## GuyF (Jan 19, 2016)

The lens is built like a tank and Canon design their big whites for a lot of use and (mild) abuse. If there are no obvious signs of being dropped or damage to the switches, it'll last you a long time. Buy it and be happy!


----------



## pwp (Jan 19, 2016)

My 300 f/2.8is probably one of the toughest, most durable and high performing lenses I've owned. I'd expect mine to last for decades. If the one you're looking at is in good condition, just go for it. 

-pw


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 19, 2016)

Just my 2p.
I have the Canon 300 F2.8 L IS (Mk1) and have no plans on getting the Mk2. I believe Canon will be servicing this lens for a while yet and it is so close to the Mk2 that the reduced cost makes it a better but in my opinion. Performance with extenders is great too, though, if you want a 2 x , make sure you get the Canon 2 x Mk3 - better than the Mk2.
I can't really comment on the 2 stop IS as I don't use it and, more importantly, don't have a use for it! I do have a newer 4 stop IS system on my 800mm - haven't found a use for that either. Note I shoot wildlife so IS tends to get in the way.
If the price is right then it is an excellent lens and, if 300mm suits your needs, then I would go for it.


----------



## alben (Jan 19, 2016)

Just bought one at a decent price, offloaded my 100-400 to help pay for it, love it bare or with the 1.4 extender, unsure if 2x extender would be of any use, others may care to comment.

Regards, Alan


----------



## whothafunk (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies, my mind is somewhat at ease now. I'm not a fan of extenders, I tried 1.4x Mk2 with the 70D and 70-200 in broad daylight and didn't like how the AF was sluggish - I realize it must be a bit better with the 7D2 and prime lens, but still. Besides, 300mm on a crop = 480mm, which is plenty.

Just have to wait for my next paycheck and I'm off. It's not common that equipment for 2800eur goes fast in my country, and this lens has been selling for the 3rd month now, so I know I'm not in a hurry. And I've met the guy before, so I know it's not a scam.


----------



## pwp (Jan 20, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> Thank you all for the replies.... this lens has been selling for the 3rd month now, so I know I'm not in a hurry. And I've met the guy before, so I know it's not a scam.



This throws up a flag for me. If such a premium lens has been for sale for three months for such a good price I'd be doing careful tests before handing over your hard-earned $$$. Don't just trust what you see on the camera monitor, take a laptop & card reader and really drill into some test shots.

-pw


----------



## whothafunk (Jan 20, 2016)

Of course, I tend to drive to the guy since he's only 100km away to test it myself, but when I say it's not a habit of buying such "expensive" equipment daily here in this country, I mean it. And as I said, I've seen the guy at couple of 1st division soccer matches.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 20, 2016)

pwp said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the replies.... this lens has been selling for the 3rd month now, so I know I'm not in a hurry. And I've met the guy before, so I know it's not a scam.
> ...



Valid point, but sometimes, there just ain't no buyers: I had my 400/2.8L IS MkI for sale for more than a year in 2010-2011, before giving up. Three years later, I sold it within 1 month for exactly the same price I had asked for it in 2011.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 20, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Valid point, but sometimes, there just ain't no buyers: I had my 400/2.8L IS MkI for sale for more than a year in 2010-2011, before giving up. Three years later, I sold it within 1 month for exactly the same price I had asked for it in 2011.



Yup, just 'cos no one wants it today doesn't mean there won't be ten people queing up for it next week.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 20, 2016)

pwp said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the replies.... this lens has been selling for the 3rd month now, so I know I'm not in a hurry. And I've met the guy before, so I know it's not a scam.
> ...



I sold my 300mm L and 500mm L version 1 last year. The 300mm sold in less than a week. The 500mm took over a year to sell. These are big ticket items and 3 months isn't that long.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 21, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I do not expect to see service suspended soon, they usually service a lens for 10 years or more after they stop selling it.



Sadly Canon does not "usually" service lenses 10 years after after end of sales. This is an unfortunate myth that may hurt buyers of used lenses who expect too much.

Reality check: If you bought a 200mm f/1.8 in 2004/2005 through an authorized dealer - Canon would not service it in 2008. Imagine sitting with a 5.000$ lens and getting the following reply only a few years after you bought it (this specific lens was 4 years old when the owner requested a repair):

"We are sorry to inform you that the lens is no longer repaired by Canon,
however, there are still third party service centers should be able to
repair the lens. Their ability to repair the lens is mostly dependent
on available parts.

We hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we
can be of any further assistance.

Thank you for choosing Canon."

How would you feel if you expected 10 years of service? People should know the facts.

I had a service record list long ago (cannot find it). I remember the 200mm f/1.8 as a particularly bad rap for buyers - extremely expensive but with absolute minimal after service. But I also remember that I noted service generally stopped 4-5-6 years after end of production - not sales.

If anybody can find Canon's end-of-service list it would be excellent. I'm sure its out there somewhere as I do not believe I got it directly from Canon.

My impression is that Canon will repair as long as they have spare parts lying around - and not a day more.


----------



## iaind (Jan 27, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I do not expect to see service suspended soon, they usually service a lens for 10 years or more after they stop selling it.
> ...



+1

Got my 600mm F4IS from a reputable dealers ex rental stock with 12month gtee and had no problems


----------



## Pixel (Feb 8, 2016)

If it's a great price and you know the guy, it's a no-brainer. At the time it was made it was one of Canon's finest pieces of optics they made. Mine is worth it's weight in gold and I feel I have no justifiable reason to upgrade to the version II whatsoever.


----------

